# everyone happy now? huh?  happy now?



## papabeach1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I looked it for the last time last night...  looking back how I cloned these in soils..  this one is different.. they got lot of roots  like 1 ft and half.....

jeez man... here I went..  I slowly pulled  and it got more difficult (sigh) took my cig out of my face and let that cig lay on the table..  added up both hands to work together and slow pulling these roots... took me almost 30 min to get it all out!! each clones !!  3 of them..  and dipped and soak these roots in the water for a while...then transplant all 3 big clones to soils..

other clones I took out of 18 gal dwc  and moved to 10 gal dwc.. I want them to root more before I go ahead transplant them to soils..

 man.. that is my first time to transplant them from water to soil... I checked them out today in the morning with my coffee...  I reckon they are doing good.. and picked up the lights..  leaves recongizge the lights..  all good...

since they got roots.. and in soils..  should I go ahead throw them in bloom 12/12  or  wait ?   I usually wait for soil clones until they roots.. .but
these clones already have roots..  and they are doing good  leaves is picking up with lights.. what's good option?     

I hope everyone here is playing with their nipples and be happy about for me to stick with soils..   just that  I cloned too many...  jeez man..

one thing I did learn.. .this massprod's bubble cloner surely does works the best for clone starter..  all I got to do is  cutting.. then put them in the glasses of water until they root a little then put them in the bubble cloner..until they roots.. then transplant them after overnight to 3 days to  DWC or soils..    it's alot easy! than deal with root horomoes... it only cost is time.. that all  but alot easier!!   now I have many success clones (OOPS!!)  dang!!  none of them died on  me  I'm surpised..    most of them will stick with soils...(chuckle)  I don't have lot of buckets and air pumps..

maybe I ll get bigger air pump and more buckets before I do anything next with DWC...  and have to get hydroton rocks and netcups...for basic DWC  before I do anything next.. even right kind of nutes...  I'm stickin with soils this time for the clones..    happy everyone?   go ahead  play wit yer nipples


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 7, 2008)

> since they got roots.. and in soils.. should I go ahead throw them in bloom 12/12 or wait ? I usually wait for soil clones until they roots.. .but
> these clones already have roots.. and they are doing good leaves is picking up with lights.. what's good option?


I'd veg 'em for a bit papa' till they adjust to their new homes. They'll be a bit shocked after the move.


> I hope everyone here is playing with their nipples.


Sorry papa' ... your threads aren't that exciting


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 7, 2008)

hey runby hemp...

yike  you got ugly cat I ever seen  last time was in Charleston  I saw a little mom friday cat..and her daughter was so huge fat cat I ever seen  sittin on foot rest table laying their arms/legs out.. OMG  look..   I do eat cats... but  I ain't gonna eat yours!!  yuck..  I don't think my pitbull gonna eat your either..    squirrels and little cats taste the same..  trust me..   it's just taste better than chicken...  china buffets does lies all the time  sometime I recognized the tastes.. I told the manager  are you sure they are cats.. sometime they said shut up to me..  hmm... so far  my family members stopped from going to china buffets after they found out I reckon the tastes... If I'm too redneck  for ya... I'm sorry.  we cool ?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 7, 2008)

> I do eat cats... but I ain't gonna eat yours!! yuck.. I don't think my pitbull gonna eat your either.. squirrels and little cats taste the same.. trust me.. it's just taste better than chicken... china buffets does lies all the time sometime I recognized the tastes.. I told the manager are you sure they are cats.. sometime they said shut up to me.. hmm... so far my family members stopped from going to china buffets after they found out I reckon the tastes... If I'm too redneck for ya... I'm sorry. we cool ?



Papa' ... you're one in a million  We're cool :aok:


----------



## Dexter (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy for you Papa, "playin with my nipples" as i type.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

(ahem)  sorry I forgot the pic...  too busy this weekend.. and the digital camera broke..have to use webcam to take snapshot..

will try snapshot tomorrow.. thanks for the remind..


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*EEK 

If you really take pictures I personally will make it my job to get you banned LMAO! :rofl:

i agree with runby. 1 in a mil.*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 8, 2008)

you really eat cats papa? man..:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: LMAO


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> you really eat cats papa? man..:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: LMAO


 
I don't know bee, for some reason I believe him.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 8, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I don't know bee, for some reason I believe him.



I know, me too. when I hit "reply" I thought I was ganna say more..
but then when I started typing I went into a laughing fit:stuff-1125699181_i_

*Papa you ever had possum? or coon?  

*sorry what was this thread about?? nipples? what?:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2008)

yep  one in a million  papa...im getting concerned tho..Im starting to understand you..ROLMO..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

Well he said he use to smoke males and eat resin. So I bet he would eat anything.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

(chuckle)  hmm.. no one eats cats yet???  try japan and china...
I'm sure some of ya tried hermies and males to smoke.... I bet...maybe using ISO to get out of thcs from male/hermies.. personally I tried it ... I ate mojos before.. what wrong with that?   yall can try use fan leaves to blend with coffee ground to make a nice coffee.. it works  and relax me good with my back spines..releasing the stiffs..  it work good than just a ground with coffee and sugar..   anyway  one of mp member did came by  he has digital camera in handy.... thank god...he took pics and sent me in email... save my time.. and my neck....  so here some pics of clones in soils.. and be happy...

these is 2 monster clones,   I did not want to show off lot of clones...
and they are in soils right now and some is in bubble cloner just to root little more before I transplant them.....  for some reason I feel its safe to just show
2 or 3 monster clones..   I'm kinda upset for puff monkey.. I don't want be next...  (chuckle) leo best not playin with me..  just give me time

I will post more pics of "2 cent outdoor grow"  got lot of seeding cracked
and got lot of seeds spout in soils!!


----------



## Growdude (Nov 8, 2008)

Cant see your pics they are very small.
But better get more light on that one on the left it looks stretched

How long have they been in the dirt? any nutes yet?

Good luck Pappa I hope you get some nice buds


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

they are 2 days old in soil.. just transplanted them.. 

yeah they look like they picked up.. they are in 18/6 just until roots makes themselves home in soils...

or should I throw them in 12/12?   only 2 days old?  they has been sittin on DWC for a 1.5 month 18/6 for 3 weeks, just flipped 12/12 until andy made the point.. and all that.. so I did transplant them to soils..  maybe I can throw those 3 in hps and rest of small clones can be steady in 18/6 veg until they grow better?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

For 1 1/2 months old papa they look small. My plants would be 4 foot by now. You will have to take a look at the DWC/Hybrid thread I will be posting in the DIY section.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 8, 2008)

> I do eat cats


You're joking right? Better than chicken.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

hybrid ?   these is tops from the plants.. it was really small as you can look back at beginning of the pics i posted..   they are not in dwc.. they are in soils right now..  maybe its because it is nutes that I feeded wrong.. but I can start off with dressing of guano..   should I wait for a week?   maybe they saying  where the lights?   maybe its time to put them in 12/12 and HPS?


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> You're joking right? Better than chicken.



dude.. I wish I was joking....I promise you...if you ever ate any china buffets

you think these sesame chickens is real? man.. I'm telling ya straight.. 

I do eat alligator tails.. it taste delicious than pork chops.. in fact I lost appetite eating the loin pork chops..  I love these tails..I do cook snakes with fires only..  they taste good too..

for cats.. actually  to be honest..  its kittens that I do like to eat..  just ask japan restaurant for some.. I don't hunt the cats/kitten at all.  I do hunt squirrels, fish, alligator, all that.. but not cats/kitten.. okay?  I'm very animal lover.. just that  there is too many cats in the world.. and I'm not only one that eats kittens okay?   delicious than chicken for real.. no fats man.. (meow) see me in china buffet (meow):hubba:

just pickin..  sorry If I"m too real redneck...(itchin' my crack)  we cool?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 8, 2008)

> we cool?


Of course.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

rubyhemp gonna be glad I ain't gonna bother her cat lol


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*Papa, at this rate, you will need to veg for longer. maybe 2-3 weeks? check back and well let ya know when to flower :aok:*


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah.. that what I see.. ..should I throw a light of nutes? 
again.. maybe soils already has nutes.. been using it 3 time.. and flush it all the time...  hmmm....  just guano for now?


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Just guano, bat guano is plenty enough for like another week or week and a half.*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 9, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> dude.. I wish I was joking....I promise you...if you ever ate any china buffets
> 
> you think these sesame chickens is real? man.. I'm telling ya straight..
> 
> ...



you trip me out papa.. got me thinkin now... hmmmm cat jerky?

Are those clones(in soil) 100% female? if so just veg 'em out for awhile and take some fresh clones... stick 'em in your notorious cloner untill they root and then either flower them in "soils" or in your NEW DWC buckets which Im sure your still workin on.. c'mon man...you know the drill.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

okay..Im confused again papa..lol...are we doing soil  or Hydro..?  man i bet your brain waves move at the speed of light...you get many headaches?...And as for eating cat. Orientals do it all the time..we never kept them because they would allways come up missing...lol...then we would be invited for Diner..lol..I may have had it Over seas..but not in USA..( that I know of)...KEEP M GREEN Papa


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Yes, he is doing soil now because everyone suggested more root space.

He transplanted and is going to veg a little longer and stick in flower

they should recover nicely and create some nice smoke!*


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah dom...   the dwc I'm using I'm gettin the next clones to root first.. and will be in soils.. but the main clones I have now and is in soils.. fully females... they are recovering nice.. I got 400w HPS with single fat socket.. but I think I need ballast with it?   I did tried plug it straight from the socket.. it didn't lit at all.. 

I did tried cat jerky.l..  it taste bad.. I Like pigs and deer jerky  that is so good jerky even add some little bbq favors  (yummy)  just kitten little meats..it does taste better than chicken along with chicken fats..


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 10, 2008)

*Nothing beats beef jerkey...

...sorry papa :aok:*


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 13, 2008)

all good all cool.. if I'm that hungry I wouldn't mind eat cat jerky.. only if its all I got..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I know what you were talking about this morning, papa... about getting you thinking and all about growing styles....


----------



## nvthis (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey papa, it's cool. EVERYONE knows kittens (with spots) are better than full grown cats. Just like the best venison still has spots  It's all about the tenderness. Oh, and next time try deep fried snakes. Cook them like fried chicken, then save drippings for snake gravy with mashed potatoes and corn (or cornbread) Bacon wrapped puma cubs... MmmmMmm. Big mountain lions?? eh... Spicy alligator tails and crawdads in sweet ginger sauce? Hey, be right over... Throw in bacon wrapped squab an' I'll bring the smoke.. But then I still like wild boar. Especially smoked boar sausage. But especially piglets (also with spots) cooked under groung. Nothing better. I'm high and y'all are making me hungry. Got some dove breast I am about to go off on.  But all in all I still say fresh raw ocean salmon is still at the to of the list. A little ponzu to go with it and perfection.


----------



## Trent45 (Nov 27, 2008)

I dunno what to say papa, seems to me from all your posts that you might baby your plants a bit too much. They're plants, they grow in dirt, it's better to leave them alone than to get into a routine where you are always checking, tinkering and playing around iwth water and nutes.

For being over a month old from cloneS at that, they are on the small side, but with some more veg time you'll be fine. My month olds from seed would eat yours alive 

What kinda lights you vegging with, Flouro? CFL?


----------



## tesla (Nov 27, 2008)

Damn I already miss papa, his unique wisdom and insights. And I was beginning to understand him too. o O {ummm....maybe not}


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah..I was getting to understand him as well...I MISS YOU TOO PAPA...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)

Maybe a giant turkey ate papa.  ???


----------



## Thorn (Nov 27, 2008)

lol mom where has papa gone?


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 30, 2008)

sorry not being around.. been lookin job at raleigh, and some countries..  it just pissed me off about ecomony.. and benfits cutted off.. 

has to look for job to get back on my feets.. if there any out there  let me know... thanks...  btw... any states near by that I can grow feild of it for clothes, and etc  industrail grow?    that way I can turn things around ??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Papa--Good to see you back.  We were getting a little concerned about you.


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 10, 2008)

all my grow outdoor is raided by my mom.. oh well...  lesson is learned.. and now if my mama want some of my buds.. I will say  I'm sorry I'm out....
(shes out of my circle...)


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 10, 2008)

papabeach, you must have one EDIT up mom.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 10, 2008)

As a cat owner, I find this thread pretty horrible. Carry on.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 10, 2008)

why what happened to a cat? i must have missed that?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 11, 2008)

He made kitty jerky with him.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 12, 2008)

Papa! where you been Beach!?!? haha good to see ya buddy.


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm glad I'm least 45 min. away from my mom... I know she will be fine on her own...this time I will find hydro stores around myrtle beach and get some shop list together..   I have to be pretty smart about my next grow.. and be damm stealth..all hushy hushy...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

Yep!


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh/


----------



## Hick (Dec 14, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I'm glad I'm least 45 min. away from my mom... I know she will be fine on her own...this time I will find hydro stores around myrtle beach and get some shop list together..   I have to be pretty smart about my next grow.. and be damm stealth..all hushy hushy...


..Yea.. "keep your hands in your pockets"...


----------

